# why dont i have /dev/pg*

## proxy

i am trying to use some cd-burning software (any), any any of the auto-detection  seems to depend on the existant of /dev/pg*, but i do not have this.

looking in /etc/modules.devfs it seems the /dev/pg is an alias to /dev/sg seen here:

```

# SCSI generic

probeall  /dev/sg      scsi_hostadapter sg

alias     /dev/sg*      /dev/sg

alias     /dev/scsi/*/generic   /dev/sg

alias     /dev/pg      /dev/sg

alias     /dev/pg*      /dev/sg

```

am i missing something in my kernel?  do i have to setup a symlink manually?  I have scsi cd-rom support compiled for my card directly into my kernel (not a module) and the cdrom works.

what could i be missing?

----------

## Rylan

This link should help, assuming you have an ide cdrw.  I'm the Guest with the last post.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=844

----------

## proxy

no, my cdrw is a scsi cdrom, and my /dev/scsi directory is filled with the appropriate things, namely:

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc (a scsi harddrive with id #0)

and

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target3/lun0/cd (my scsi cd-rw)

i also have the /dev/cdromn directory setup properly with:

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 and /dev/cdroms/cdrom1 (cdrom0 is ide)

my question is why dont i have /dev/pg*?

----------

